# durability of 2.7t?



## billmn (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey guys,

I have lived over in the VW TDI world for a while and know about the durability of that great little engine.... I am looking at purchasing a 2001 AllRoad with the 2.7t, it has a lot higher miles then I would generally consider on a gas engine, but the seller says it runs like a top.... are there any general guidelines for miles on a 2.7t engine? how many miles are too many, are there certain things that should be looked at or replaced as specific mileages, etc?


----------

